# Probleme sur Imac G5 qui s'eteint tout seul



## funjazz (10 Novembre 2006)

bonjour a tous

J'ai un grave probleme avec mon Imac G5 acheté en decembre dernier.
Le probleme c'est qu'il s'eteint sans raison.
Expl : Le matin je l'allume il marche 2min puis le voyant Bluethooth marque bluetooth indisponible et au bout de 1 min il s'eteint brusquement.
Je le rallume et idem apres 1min. Je le redemare et il n'arrive meme pas à mon dock, il s'eteint avant. Alors la j'essaye encore de le rallumer et des qu'il y a le voyant blanc il s'eteint. Alors la je le debranche, je le laisse reposer 1h et idem. 
Il y a deux jours il est resté par miracle 1 journée entiere sans s'eteindre mais par exemple aujourd'hui j'ai pu voir une seul fois mes mails.
Je l'ai amené chez un revendeur Apple, il me l'a gardé 2 semaines et me l'a rendu en me disant qu'il avais regler l'economiseur d'ecran ... ( on a du mal se comprendre surement ... ). J'ai changé de piece et donc de prise et idem. Aucun autre appareil electronique pose probleme à part celui ci.

Quelqu'un a deja eu ce probleme ou a eu vent d'un tel probleme ?
Quelqu'un saurait d'où ça vient ?

Merci d'avance 
Funjazz


----------



## Oizo (10 Novembre 2006)

C'est un probl&#232;me connu, c'est &#233;tonnant que ton revendeur Apple n'en ai pas parl&#233;. Voir sur le site d'Apple ici ou encore ici.


----------



## funjazz (10 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour cette reponse mais mon ordi est un 17' et ne porte pas le numero de serie ECM 2086


----------



## Oizo (10 Novembre 2006)

funjazz a dit:


> Merci pour cette reponse mais mon ordi est un 17' et ne porte pas le numero de serie ECM 2086



Et est-ce qu'il est parmi ceux-ci ?

Fourchettes de numéros de série : 

W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx
QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx
CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx
YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx


----------



## funjazz (11 Novembre 2006)

mon N° de serie c'est le W8546 .....et le N° ECM 2081

Alors c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## nioki (11 Novembre 2006)

j'ai rencontr&#233; ce genre de pb avec un g4 bi-pro et un portable : le pb &#233;tait la surchauffe.
Les Mac se mettent en veille par s&#233;cu !
sur le G4 il a suffit de changer le ventillo, sur le portable, des composants de la carte m&#232;re avaient l&#226;cher &#224; cause de la chaleur.
Sur ton iMac, le ventillo tourne ?


----------



## Oizo (11 Novembre 2006)

funjazz a dit:


> mon N° de serie c'est le W8546 .....et le N° ECM 2081
> 
> Alors c'est grave docteur ?



Essaye de voir s'il ne s'éteint pas à cause d'une surchauffe. En y installant un logiciel qui indique la température tel que "Temperature Monitor" (gratuit). Il ne faut pas que la température maximale dépasse les 85°C.


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2006)

Oizo a dit:


> Et est-ce qu'il est parmi ceux-ci ?
> 
> Fourchettes de numéros de série :
> 
> ...



ce n'est pas ce programme la dans son cas



funjazz a dit:


> mon N° de serie c'est le W8546 .....et le N° ECM 2081



et ta machine ne fait partie d'aucun programme d'extension de garantie


----------



## funjazz (12 Novembre 2006)

Je vais essayer avec la temperature
de plus j'ai la garantie qui se termine dans quelques semaines. Dois-je prendre l'apple care ou est-ce qu'une fois reparé la panne ne se reproduit pas ?
je vous tien au courant pour la temp ...


----------



## funjazz (12 Novembre 2006)

j'ai essayé de voir avec la sonde de temperature et le test est negatif.
La temperature n'a pas dépassé 40°.

Le ventilo tourne mais fait un bruit bizarre. Pas plus fort mais plus tenasse


----------

